# Grainy/Fuzzy-ness to 1080p scenes?



## seanonfire (May 3, 2010)

I recently purchased a Sanyo TV, this one to be exact: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sanyo/13422995 At first I was completely satisfied until I noticed a few things. I bought this TV strictly for a good quality HD gaming experience with my Playstation 3 system. Well when I played a game called ''Heavy Rain'' which was highly acclaimed for it's amazing graphics, I noticed a fuzzy/grainy effect throughout the whole game. I thought maybe it was just how the game was supposed to be but later found out nobody else's graphics had a grainy/fuzzyness to them. When I tried a demo for a game called ''Just Cause 2'' is when I really noticed something. It was EXTREMELY grainy/fuzzy to the point where I didn't even feel like I had an HD TV. It looked absolutely pathetic. BUT it was only during cut scenes in the game, not the ame itsself. Every friend I've showed it to has basically stated how crappy it looks and that it shouldn't look like that. I'm assuming this game's cut scenes run in 1080p HD but there is noooo reason at all that my TV shouldn't be able to handle that and play them crystal clear and smooth. I called Sanyo help a few days ago and the guy I spoke to said that it could be my HDMI cord or my Playstation 3 itsself.

The HDMI cord I bought right when I bought the TV. It was fine, I don't see how it could be the 50$ HDMI cord I just bought and plugged into it.

My PS3 is fine, and the PS3 itsself could not be the reason for this problem. For Display Settings on the PS3 480p is grayed but checked, 720p is checked, 1080p is checked, and 1080i is checked. These are the average usual settings checked for every other person with an HD TV and therefore cannot be the reason that these scenes in the game are looking horrible. Here are some pictures to show my problem


http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj409/sensesfailseanxo/fuzz2.jpg

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj409/sensesfailseanxo/fuzz1.jpg


----------



## jylesroxx (Apr 29, 2010)

just because it says HD doesn't mean anything now days... the TV is not good the refresh rate is 60hz... before you buy something read the reviews. and why the demo looked worse is because it was downloaded and isn't the full quality product.


----------



## seanonfire (May 3, 2010)

Wow is this the kind of help you receive here? I will be sure to not recommend friends here if that's the case. Although I can see you're not a casual member so an ignorant response from a 14 year old is somewhat expected. Anyways. The TV is DECENT. It's not just "not good" because it isn't 120hz. That definitely is not the source of the problem anyways. I read plenty of reviews and almost all were good but to go off of reviews is never smart, somewhat like you. It is not because of the demo, I have played the full version of the game with the same problem. Please leave the helping to people who know what they're talking about.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Being rude to another member will only get you two things here.
An infraction, as it against our rules and your post closed.

I have done both.

BG


----------

